# What shoes are you wearing?



## G. Ike (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought it might be fun to see everyone's shoes. Mine are a pair of moccasin style slippers I bought at either K or Wal Mart for 8 bucks. What about you?


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm in Missouri - I'm not wearing shoes.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 4, 2008)

One foot is in a sandal, other one in (under) a 5 year old Beagle, both dog and foot are fast asleep...


----------



## MelodySoul (Nov 4, 2008)

I usually wear these 

Birkenstock clogs...so comfortable!


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope you are not one of those foot fetishists  jk
well this is the only pic I've got of me wearing my shoes:


----------



## sarallyn (Nov 5, 2008)

my mocs -- these are the loves of my life. really. these go everywhere with me (even though the left one now has a HUGE hole in the front). 
:heart:
so many memories.


----------



## sarallyn (Nov 5, 2008)

haha, just realized G. Ike and I are almost twinsies. except mine are ll bean -- woooo.

puh


----------



## G. Ike (Nov 5, 2008)

Moccasins are great shoes. I'm hoping I can get a pair of real ones as opposed to slippers for Christmas.

Hobbes - Don't worry, I'm not  haha it kind of sounds like I could be though


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Nov 6, 2008)

I wear a pair of Chuck Taylor's sneakers. Always!!!!


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 6, 2008)

youbetcha1018 said:


> I wear a pair of Chuck Taylor's sneakers. Always!!!!



no way thats awesome. meeee tooo. i have five pairs of converse. red hi-tops, white low-tops, blue hi-tops, grey low-tops and tie dye low-tops.

but right now im wearing my hippie boots :thumbup:


----------



## goodoneian (Nov 6, 2008)

don't have any pics in mine but i always wear these


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I'm usually naked at my computer, so I will spare you the 12mm shot I'm so tempted to post...  if only I had such a lens. 

-Shea


----------



## cherry30 (Nov 6, 2008)

I love wearing Flipflops. They're so comfortable. Chucks when I go out.


----------



## sarallyn (Nov 8, 2008)

just got some new kicks;


----------



## G. Ike (Nov 13, 2008)

sarallyn,

That's a very cool shot of some very cool shoes


----------



## kundalini (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## potownrob (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been wearing black boots almost everyday since I started college back in 99.  For the past few years work has required me to wear boots or fancy shoes rather than sneakers so I just kept wearing black boots.  My favorites are Sketchers and Timberlands.


----------



## sarallyn (Nov 14, 2008)

G. Ike said:


> sarallyn,
> 
> That's a very cool shot of some very cool shoes



thanks


----------

